# Yet another Recall



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

Bi-Jac-dog food never heard of it but he is link: 

Bil Jac Dog Food Recall


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

I saw that.

Their food and treats are terrible, even without a recall.

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

jesuschick said:


> I saw that.
> 
> Their food and treats are terrible, even without a recall.
> 
> Thanks for sharing!


Agreed hence I never buy it for my kids but some Vet offices offer it as a treat. Not mine though they use easy cheese


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Ick, what terrible food!

Christie, I hate when vet offices and pet stores offer their crappy treats, especially without even asking if it's okay for your dog to have them. Would you give a stranger's child a piece of candy or food without asking if it was okay first? I doubt it! People are so ignorant, even in a professional setting.


----------



## joeandruth (Aug 11, 2012)

LittleGemma said:


> Ick, what terrible food!
> 
> Christie, I hate when vet offices and pet stores offer their crappy treats, especially without even asking if it's okay for your dog to have them. Would you give a stranger's child a piece of candy or food without asking if it was okay first? I doubt it! People are so ignorant, even in a professional setting.


.......

Our vet's office has a dispenser, filled with little kibble treats. The clients can take what they want for their pets. While we were at the office, one of the 'patients,' a German Shepherd, was standing on its hind legs sniffing at the dispenser.


----------



## BlueJax (Jun 25, 2012)

I have bought Bil-Jac treats before. I don't really mind low-quality treats since my dogs don't get them that much and don't have any food allergies. 

The amount of pet food recalls lately have been scary though. I wish these companies were more careful...


----------

